# Need help finding layout sheets



## jetski (Feb 25, 2007)

Hello everyone I have been quietly reading all the posts and have enjoyed it. I have recently aquired two Aurora AFX sets minus the cars. I am trying get the layout instructions for either set. The first set is the Sears 4 Lane Race of Champions. The second is the Jackie Stewart Championship Four set. I appreciate any help you can give me. 
Thanks


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*Maybe...*

I have a Sears four lane called "Penske Four Lane Raceway" from 1973. The track is noted for its splitting into 2 lanes from 4.

I also have a "Jackie Stewart Firecracker 4 Car" set from 1976. If you think these are the same 4 lane sets as yours let me know.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*A little more*

The four lane Race of Champions set was introduced by sears in the 1974 Christmas catalog if I am not mistaken. It featured four Porsche 510k Can-Am style cars in 4 different colors and numbers. Its a desirable set to have and rarely shows up on Ebay. (in my experience, once in 5 years!) 

This set is the exact same as the Penske Four Lane Raceway track except it is 30" shorter (equals 4 less 15" straights).

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## jetski (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey Jim I looked the set up that you have and it looks the same. The only difference I see is the layout is flip floped from the picture on the set I have. Do you have a way of sending a copy of your layout to me. I can send you a self addressed envelope or what ever is best for you.

Thanks 
Ronnie Rasco


----------



## jetski (Feb 25, 2007)

Jim I forgot to mention the Firecracker set is the one I was talking about.

Ronnie


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*Clarifications*

Ronnie:

I was wrong on the Sears set...it is from 1975 and had G-Plus Indy style cars. It can be seen at There is a website called www.wishbookweb.com

Select the 1975 Sears Christmas Wishbook and find the race track pages and there it is. I don't have this set.

I do have the Firecracker Four Car and if you would like a copy of the track diagram I would be glad to send it to you. Send me a private message with your mailing address and I will dig it out and copy it.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------

